# kernel panic while loading if_iwn



## rahulsinner (Apr 23, 2009)

Guys, 

I urgently need help on this one. I installed iwn for Intel Wireless adapter and added this line to /boot/loader.conf:

```
if_iwn_load="YES"
```

I forgot to load the firmware. I didn't add this:

```
iwnfw_load="YES"
```

Now, my system won't boot at all. It shows kernel panic while booting, dumps core and reboots. I tried booting into single user mode and correcting loader.conf but it isn't allowing me to save the changes saying "Read only filesystem". I ran a fsck in single user mode hoping to fix the read-only issue but to no avail.

IMO this is highly fragile behavior on kernel's part. You sure can flame me for my stupidity but it still won't justify it if I can't recover my system. 

I dual boot with Linux but my kernel isn't compiled with write support for ufs2. I am in no mood to re-compile my kernel just to edit a simple config file. Linux has been stupid not to compile write support for a major file system.

Anyway, back to the topic. Please suggest how do I fix this.


----------



## nikobordx (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi rahulsinner  	

Boot FreeBSD into single user mode, and type:

mount -w /

After, type: edit /pathtoyourconfigfile, add iwnfw_load="YES" then press esc and save document.

Reboot normally,
Is it working ?

Nicolas.


----------



## rahulsinner (Apr 23, 2009)

Actually I solved it differently. I started emergency console from installation cd, mounted /, changed /boot/loader.conf and rebooted. It did a file system check and rebooted fine.



			
				nikobordx said:
			
		

> Boot FreeBSD into single user mode, and type:
> mount -w /


Actually I tried explicitly mounting rw while in single user mode but somehow it didn't work.


----------



## nikobordx (Apr 23, 2009)

What say "mount -w /" ?

Nicolas.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2009)

You'll need *mount -u /* as / is already mounted (read-only).


----------

